# pop up/flashbanner



## suain (29. Februar 2004)

<html>
<head>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function popup() {
fenster = window.open("URL","PopUp","width=468,height=60,menubar=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=no,status=no,resizable=no,location=no,hotkeys=no")
}
</script>
<title>Titel der Seite</title>
</head>
<body onload="popup()">
</body>
</html>
wie füge ich hier einen flash banner ein?


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. Februar 2004)

Indem die Datei, die popupt , eine HTML-Datei mit einem Flashbanner ist


----------



## suain (29. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Indem die Datei, die popupt , eine HTML-Datei mit einem Flashbanner ist  *


ich glaub du verstehst nicht was ich meine! ich will das wenn man auf einer seite geht das ein pop up aufgeht mit einem flashbanner. wie oben der code, ich weiss halt nur nicht wie ich einen flashbanner da einbinden kann.


----------



## DeeJTwoK (29. Februar 2004)

> Indem die Datei, die popupt , eine HTML-Datei mit einem Flashbanner ist


mal etwas ausführlicher:

im header muss es so ungefähr lauten:

```
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function popup()
{
fenster = window.open("banner.htm","PopUp"," width=468, height=60, menubar=no, toolbar=no, scrollbars=no, status=no, resizable=no, location=no, hotkeys=no")
}
</script>
```
die datei banner.htm wird in das fenster geladen.
in der banner.htm muss dann dein flash-banner eingebunden werden:

```
<html>
<head></head>
<body>

<object classid="CLSID:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"
codebase="http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab#version=4,0,0,0"
 width="468" height="60">
 <param name="movie" VALUE="banner.swf">
 <param name="quality" value="high">
 <param name="scale" value="exactfit">
 <param name="menu" value="true">
</object>

</body>
</html>
```
bei banner.swf kannst du dann dein glash-banenr angeben. nicht vergessen höhe und breite anzupassen.

viel glück DJ2K


----------



## suain (29. Februar 2004)

script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function popup()
{
fenster = window.open(<src="http://home.arcor.de/suain/banner.htm","PopUp"," width=420, height=150, menubar=no, toolbar=no, scrollbars=no, status=no, resizable=no, location=no, hotkeys=no")
}
</script>

oder sp

script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function popup()
{
fenster = window.open("http://home.arcor.de/suain/banner.htm","PopUp"," width=420, height=150, menubar=no, toolbar=no, scrollbars=no, status=no, resizable=no, location=no, hotkeys=no")
}
</script>

ich habs jetzt so versucht und es  klappt nicht!


----------



## suain (29. Februar 2004)

</script> 
</head> 
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
function popup() { 
fenster = window.open("http://home.arcor.de/suain/banner.htm","PopUp"," width=420,height=150,menubar=no,toolbar=no,scrollbars=no,status=no,resizable=no,location=no,hotkeys=n 
o") 
} 
</script> 
<title>Titel der Seite</title> 
</head> 
<body onload="popup()"> 
ich habs jetzt es so versuchs klappt aber auch nicht was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. Februar 2004)

hmm?

Ich versteh nicht was da nicht funktionieren sol...
Wenn das Script mit einer HTML-Seite funktioniert, muss es doch genau so mit einer anderen funktionieren (in der halt ein Flash-Banner enthalten ist), und?


----------



## suain (29. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *hmm?
> 
> Ich versteh nicht was da nicht funktionieren sol...
> Wenn das Script mit einer HTML-Seite funktioniert, muss es doch genau so mit einer anderen funktionieren (in der halt ein Flash-Banner enthalten ist), und? *


bei mir  der aber nicht hab auch zwei frames auf meiner side welchen code soll ich jetzt nehmen? ich hab schon alles versucht


----------



## DeeJTwoK (1. März 2004)

*script*

schon mal was von interpunktion gehört?

naja, bei deinen drei bespielen ist auf jeden fall immer was falsch. vielleicht hastes auch einfach nur beim kopieren nicht markiert oder so. bei den ersten beiden fehlt am anfang "<". bei dem dritten fängt das ganze mit einem "</script></head>" an. was soll das? du beendest da ja zweimal den head-teil!

ich habs die eine seite so gemacht:

```
<html>
<head>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
function popup()
{ 
fenster = window.open("http://home.arcor.de/suain/banner.htm","PopUp","width=420, height=150, menubar=no, toolbar=no, scrollbars=no, status=no, resizable=no, location=no, hotkeys=no");
} 
</script> 
</head> 
<body onload="popup()">
</body>
</html>
```
und das fenster öffnet sich! mit dieser banner seite drin.
aber der code der banner seite sieht mir auch sehr komisch aus. mit zwei <embed>-tags ist das bestimmt nicht richtig. 

öffnet sich denn bei dir das fenster wenigstens?


----------

